
LIGO gravitational wave data analysis with Python. The story of first detection - publisherad
https://cqgplus.com/2016/12/05/theres-no-way-its-real/
======
publisherad
I believe the code is here: [https://github.com/ligo-
cbc/pycbc](https://github.com/ligo-cbc/pycbc)

